# Anyone know a place to get DRG coding classes online?



## mcastro123 (Jan 17, 2014)

Anyone know a place to get DRG coding classes online? I have never really done inpatient coding and can't really find anywhere to learn this? I would prefer to do it online if possible...


----------



## cordelia (Jan 21, 2014)

I ran into the same problem when I was trying to transition to inpatient coding. I wasn't able to find anything, it was very frustrating. I was lucky and was able to learn inpatient on the job, so I didn't end up taking a class. Honestly, you might just have to enroll in an inpatient coding program, such as

http://www.hcprobootcamps.com/courses/10029/outline

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------



## IndepCoder (Jan 21, 2014)

*Inpatient coder*



mcastro123 said:


> Anyone know a place to get DRG coding classes online? I have never really done inpatient coding and can't really find anywhere to learn this? I would prefer to do it online if possible...



Hello

Go to himcoder.com


----------



## byrdcenithm (Jan 22, 2014)

*inpatient DRG classes*

AHIMA have a variety of inpatient coding classes including DRG....go to AHIMA.org

Thanks,
Cenith RHIT, CPC


----------

